# Beau Technique vs another BMW Z4... In Norwich!



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Been a hot one out there of late. Makes life interesting when in the realms of detailing. I was contacted a short while back with regards to this little 2.5i BMW Z4. Client was feeling bothered by the swirling on the paint and felt it was interfering with its true aesthetics. A one day enhancement detail enhancement detail was discussed and agreed on. The main concern was the car being some distance away. Norwich to be precise. "We travel and would be delighted to come over and eal with your car" was stated and booking was made. Yesterday ( 23/4/2011 ) seen *Beau Technique* travel some 300 mile round trip to give this Z4 some tlc and increase if not maximise its true potential. Very scenic route through Cambridgeshire etc and ended up in Diss. Quaint little area very quite and nice. Back to the car. Here are some before shots seeing a layer of dust and some nice swirls...























































The usual rigorous preparation was undertaken. Geoff took the roof. I took the wheels /arches all with *Meguiars all purpose cleaner* and various brushes...



















Rinsed thoroughly ( roof at low pressure ) then whilst Geoff was washing via 2 bucket method using *sheepskin mitt* and *Valetpro concentrated car shampoo* I hit the wheels with *Wolfs break duster*. I wanted to see what all the commotion was about. Now, the product is a nice gel forumula and does smell appealing rather than appalling but I wasnt absolutely blown away by it. Once rinsed. It would seem that it cleaned well but not well enough. Various areas needed a stronger cleaner so a trial with *Meguiars wheel brightner* was done and surprisingly. It shifted the more ingrained break debris. Car was thoroughly rinsed and kept cool from the hot weather. De-tarred with *Autosmart tardis* then clayed with *yellow poly clay* and shampoo / water mix as clay lube...



















Not horrendous contamination. Final rinse off...










Dried with *Autosmart waffle towels* and *Autosmart tango* as drying aid. Majority of polishing undertaken with *3M yellow polishing pads* and *Scholl concepts S17+*. Few areas needed a litlle tweek so *Scholl top wool pads* with *S17+* followed up with *3M polishing pad* and *S17+*. Here you can see a nice improvement...



















Bit closer...










Front bumper before...










After...



















Bonnet 50 / 50...










Closer...










Once all polishing was carried out Mr pigeon decided to make a visit...










Nice of him to pop by ( not! ) Felt like Dr doolittle as a furry little friend came and wanted in on the detail...










While I treated the paint with *Chemicla guys ez creme glaze* Geoff vacced the soft top and fine tuned all the knooks and crannies with foam brushes...










Tailpipes polished. Glass cleaned. Wheels sealed. Wax applied and left to cure. Choice today was *Dodo Juice supernatural*...










Final wipe down with *Zaino grande finale* and here she is...




































































































Thanks for reading...


----------



## yera (Apr 14, 2011)

Really great work on that low height german motor


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Top stuff Scott. Well worth the drive.
I'm for Dublin this week,a round trip of 200. I'm just not in your league yet!


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Great turn around there dude, the hood after its been cleaned makes a hell of a difference!


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Great turn around


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

yera said:


> Really great work on that low height german motor





liam99 said:


> Great work.





danielhoworth said:


> Great turn around





cotter said:


> Great turnaround :thumb:


Cheers folks.



James_M said:


> Great turn around there dude, the hood after its been cleaned makes a hell of a difference!


Thanks. Convertible roofs are always over looked. This wasnt that bad tbh so a weak mix of megs apc did the trick.



B&B Autostyle said:


> Top stuff Scott. Well worth the drive.
> I'm for Dublin this week,a round trip of 200. I'm just not in your league yet!


Cheers fella. Still a fair trek bud. Not in my league:lol:
I wouldnt want to be doing that millaege every day. That said. If the money is right, why not:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking finish Scott


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

So, you weren't that impressed with Wolf's Brake Duster? Got to say that I am constantly disappointed by it. 

Nice work on a long day! :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Interesting to hear about the BD not being up to much mate.

Other than that, cracking work as per usual. Great colour too - not ideal in that heat though :lol:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice finish Scott, a great enhancement mate:thumb:
I found a similar problem with the Wolfs when used as a single stage method on the wheels still needing further cleaning, but used as IronX usually is ie: Cleaner, Tardis, IronX/Brake Duster then i get the results i'd expect


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Top job as always mate.
:thumb:

Richard


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

amiller said:


> So, you weren't that impressed with Wolf's Brake Duster? Got to say that I am constantly disappointed by it.
> 
> Nice work on a long day! :thumb:





Refined Detail said:


> Interesting to hear about the BD not being up to much mate.
> 
> Other than that, cracking work as per usual. Great colour too - not ideal in that heat though :lol:





slrestoration said:


> Nice finish Scott, a great enhancement mate:thumb:
> I found a similar problem with the Wolfs when used as a single stage method on the wheels still needing further cleaning, but used as IronX usually is ie: Cleaner, Tardis, IronX/Brake Duster then i get the results i'd expect


Cheers guys. Im not giving up on it yet. This was first play with it but the allegations of it working as Iron x are incorrect imo. 2 totally different beasts. No doubt another play around with it will more than likely produce a better result than the one I had on this.



Rgk Detailing said:


> Top job as always mate.
> :thumb:
> 
> Richard





butler2.8i said:


> Cracking finish Scott


Cheers guys.:thumb:


----------



## bentley300 (Apr 16, 2011)

Great job, looks great now, well done.
Will you travel to near the NEC


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

bentley300 said:


> Great job, looks great now, well done.
> Will you travel to near the NEC


Cheers buddy.
Have done before and will do yes.:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job done..nice finish..


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

tonyy said:


> Great job done..nice finish..


Cheers buddy.


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Lovely work in such a short time!!



B&B Autostyle said:


> Top stuff Scott. Well worth the drive.
> I'm for Dublin this week,a round trip of 200. I'm just not in your league yet!


Where abouts in Dublin you heading??


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work dude... Love the last picture


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice turnaround :thumb:

Not bowled over by Duster myself, will stick with what currently works for me; Revolution/wheel brightner/IronX as required. 

Must get some Scholl concepts S17+ to try, seeing lots of good results.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

fizzle86 said:


> Lovely work in such a short time!!


Cheers. If enhancement cant be done in a day on one of these I would eat my own pants. Done so many now I could more than likely do them in my sleep ( not advisable ) 



-Mat- said:


> cracking work dude... Love the last picture


Thanks fella.



MilesBetter said:


> Nice turnaround :thumb:
> 
> Not bowled over by Duster myself, will stick with what currently works for me; Revolution/wheel brightner/IronX as required.
> 
> Must get some Scholl concepts S17+ to try, seeing lots of good results.


Cheers. As said beforehand. I will give it another chance but wasnt overly impressed from first impressions. As for S17+. Do so bud, you will love the stuff.


----------



## dionysg (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

dionysg said:


> Very nice


Cheers bud.:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Great result :thumb: - nice colour


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work mate :thumb: Nice to see the wagon looking nice and clean.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The_Bouncer said:


> Great result :thumb: - nice colour


Cheers fella.



PaulN said:


> Great work mate :thumb: Nice to see the wagon looking nice and clean.


Cheers Paul. Should of took pics of the front of the van. Million and one kamakazi flies sacrificed for that mission:lol:


----------

